# 67 Water Pump Leak



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I have a small leak out of one of the water pump bolts. The leaking fluid feels like a light oil and doesn’t have any smell. It doesn’t smell like anti freeze or motor oil. I can’t tell which it is. 

It appears to be coming from the lower bolt and traveling along the water pump rib. 

Is this a common leak?

Should I just pull the bolt and put some RTV on it?


----------

